# Fermentation Fridge > Heat Pad/Belt Safe to use?



## Northkit (2/8/13)

Hey All,

I've searched around the forum and there seems to be different views on whether heat belts and pads are safe to use inside a fridge.

I'm about to start using a 450l fridge with an STC controller, heatpad and a pc fan. I guess the biggest concern is using the heat pad without the fermenter sitting on top of it, I read that these need to disperse heat but are they safe enough to use sitting on their own?
I thought about maybe placing something on top of it help transfer the heat, maybe a brick or paving stone?

Would appreciate any comments.

Cheers.
R


----------



## Black n Tan (2/8/13)

I have a heat pad siliconed to the wall of my STC100 of my 147Litre freezer. Works well. Yours is a much larger volume to heat so you may need to see if it sufficient to keep temp.


----------



## shmang (2/8/13)

I've got a heat pad that is just sitting on the floor of my fridge, never had any problems with it not dispersing enough heat (I assumed you where alluding to the fact that them may melt or overheat).
Most likely dissipates more heat with out a pesky fermenter sitting on top of it


----------



## Spiesy (2/8/13)

chats


----------



## gravey (2/8/13)

I've found that the heat pad rarely comes on in a fridge, even in this weather.

Currently I have a brown ale, day 3 of fermentation and the temp hasn't budged from 19C, even though its gotten down to 4C last night and the fridge is outside. Usually the heatpad is plugged in but this time I wanted to see if it would actually hold temp without it. Might need warming up towards the end of fermentation, we'll see. In the end its up to you, but I dont have an issue with putting my heatpad on its side next to the fermenter


----------



## woodwormm (2/8/13)

h34r: I strongly recommend using a hair dryer instead of a heat mat or belt! NOT!

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74495-risk-of-using-a-hairdryer-in-your-fermentation-fridge/


----------



## Northkit (5/8/13)

Thanks All,

I'm hoping it won't come on too much so will set it up and see how it goes.

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## GalBrew (5/8/13)

I use a heatbelt in both my fermentation freezers. I have never had a probelm.


----------



## sponge (5/8/13)

I use a heat pad at the base of the fridge, with the fermenter sitting a few racks above it. I have a computer fan sitting on top of the fridge that I keep forgetting to wire up to be used to circulate the air.

Just a question for those who do this (without being too off topic), do many people find that when heat pads/belts are used (when heating is required in the colder months), a fair bit of mold grows in the fridge? I have noticed quite a bit keeps appearing compared to the small amount that sometimes grew when only the fridge was used to control temp (in the warmer months).

Granted, I give the fridge a good clean between ferments to remove the mold, but is there a way to help avoid the build up? I don't really like the idea of fermenting in a moldy fridge..




Back on topic.


----------



## bum (5/8/13)

I cop a little in the freezer section but never where the fermenter is.


----------



## GalBrew (5/8/13)

I have two freezers, one upright, one chest that use with STC-1000s and heat belts. I have never had any mold grow in either, but I do like to keep them running at fridge temps when not fermenting a beer.


----------



## sponge (5/8/13)

Hmm... sounds like I might have a bit of a mold-prone fridge then.

Definitely need to find a fix as having beer so close to the home of nasties does not sit too well with me.


----------



## Northkit (5/8/13)

I have seen a few fridge set ups where a tub of damp rid is placed in fridge to help with the moisture build up, too much moisture/heat in a fridge would be perfect for mold.


----------



## Danwood (5/8/13)

I have an stc-controlled terrarium heater cord in my fridge. See eBay.

It came with little suction cups along the 3 metre length, so I run it evenly around inside the fridge, never touching the fermenter. 

Its a nice ambient, non-direct, form of heating IMO, unlike some other options


----------



## brente1982 (6/8/13)

Ive used a heat pad sitting on its own shelf below my fermenter ever since i started brewing in my brewing fridge. Never had a problem with it, it heats it fine and ive always been conscious of allowing it space from direct contact with the bottom of the fermenter as i dont think direct contact, especially with the cake on bottom would be a good thing.

What i want to do though is somehow rig up a computer fan in there so air is circulating evenly


----------



## brewologist (6/8/13)

This is how I have mine set up.

All controlled by an STC that I wired myself. The heat mat is not in direct contact with the fermenters. I just heats the space in the chesty. Its sitting at a comfortable 18c in there.

I just clean and sanitise the feezer after every brew to ensure it doesn't get mouldy.

I also use it as my cold crasher.


----------



## Northkit (7/8/13)

brente1982 said:


> What i want to do though is somehow rig up a computer fan in there so air is circulating evenly


Hey Mate,

I just set one of these up, it's a PC fan with USB connected to the mains.

Video below was helpful and it's very easy.


Cheers


----------



## jaymzica (8/8/13)

I use the heat belt sittin in the bottom of the fridge so not touching fermenter. works well.


----------



## Wolfman (9/8/13)

I use a heat belt on the fermenter. I think that the minimal of time the belt is active really negates any fears of spoiling the beer. The most important aspect is consistent temperature. So no matter what your method is consistently is the key.

Cleaning your fermenting fridge:

I use vinegar after every use. I pretty much wipe the freezer out with a cloth and then clean the whole freezer and seals with vinegar. With It's low pH it makes it the best solution for keeping mould at bay.


----------



## Northkit (9/8/13)

Hi All,

I finally got around to getting my fridge set up after a few hours of taping,plugging,adjusting and watching/waiting. So far so good, temp seems to be holding at a constant 19c. I have the heat pad set up as shown below with an STC 1000 (Cheers Truman), I also have a PC fan set up with USB which I will add in later.









Oh and I can add another noob mistake to the list, always use a bigger pot. :unsure:


----------

